# Best seat for a fat ass??



## FatAzzRunner (Jun 5, 2007)

I just bought a new Trek 6500 '06 model, and the seat is AWFUL!!!

I am a heavy fat boy right now, 5'11/285 and REALLY want a comfortable seat but dont want to put some granny lookin thing on there.

Any suggestions for a good fat boy seat with the nerve relief cut out in it??

Thanks guys


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Just 'cause you're a big boy doesn't mean you need a fat saddle. Still gotta pedal the bike, and them big 'ol thighs need some manuvering room.

Back when I was slowly crawling towards 240, I switched to, and really liked, the Terry Fly saddle. It was a little narrower than I thought I'd like, but it ended up fitting the bill.

A bit later, I found the WTB Rocket V series to be very similar in fit / feel to the Fly, but with the rails slightly more forward for a greater rearward range of adjustment.

WTB also makes the Pure, which is maybe 10 or 15mm wider than the Rocket. Too wide for my needs, but worth a look.

As always, saddles are very personal. I found a local shop that mounted a few up on a demo bike for testing up and down the street. I paid a little more for that privledge (full MSRP) than if I had ordered mail order, but it was worth it.

BTW, I came away from that test session hating every ergonomic Specialized saddle they tried to sell me. Again, YMMV.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Just to add to the above posters sentiments, if you did not get them, I strongly suggest getting a pair of biking shorts. They are padded in all the right places and GREATLY reduce the discomfort associated with non-comfort bike seats. Don't like riding around in spandex? Neither do I. I throw a pair of regular old cargo shorts over them. Gives me a place to carry tools, a tube, etc. as well.


----------



## mcfly (Nov 3, 2005)

+1 for the Terry Fly. I'm 5'9" 240lbs and it's butter - even wearing jeans and bombing around town.

I had a specialized BG sport and it was too wide to get behind for descents.

also +1 for bike shorts. liner shorts are available from many mail order places. I prefer them because I can wear them under any baggies I already have. multi taskers


----------



## FatAzzRunner (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back. I will check into that Terry Fly. I found it in several versions and found them for a "fairly" descent price so I will ride this current seat till my wife quits remembering that I bought a new bike and then I will invest in a new seat.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

They pop up on eBay regularly with little signs of wear, for probably half the cost. You can sell it for zero loss if you don't like it.


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

id give the Specialized 07 avatar Gel a go, i been using one and at first thopught it was horrid but now ive broken it in im doing 10+ miles a day on it and its starting to get quite comfortable.

Better than the WTB thing i had previously anyway.


----------



## homebody146 (Sep 18, 2006)

Brooks B17


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If you have not been riding much recently, all seats are awful.

For the first few rides there will be pain but it should go away as you get used to riding.

Sometimes adjusting the saddle slightly may help. Where exactly is the pain?


----------



## PAMATRAIL (May 14, 2005)

Im a 230 pounds rider and the best saddles for my butt are wtb rocket v or iven better the new wtb pure v. Again every but is different.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've got a Lazer V (hair thinner than the Pure V) and it works well for my 240+. I had a Bontrager as the stock saddle on my Fisher Cake...it was too thin for my 6' fram to hope to keep the site bones on. Between proper shorts and a proper width saddle, I can ride big distance (50+ miles) without worry.


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm using a WTB Lazer as well. Very comfortable.


----------



## TrumbullCT (May 26, 2005)

265 and lovin' the WTB Rocket V. :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAzzRunner (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies guys, I will be buying either the Terry Fly or the WTB Rocket or Pure V later down the road when I get a little money on the side.

For now, I have found that the seat I had swapped at the LBS will be alright. I went and bought a pair of Pearl Izumi bike shorts to wear under some cargo shorts and so far its not too bad.

The one I had them put on was a specialized body geometry somethin or other. Well, here is a pic of it, best I have of it right now, its like a 30.00 seat I think??? LBS swapped it out for free.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Now get out and see if you can make that bike look like it has been used


----------



## FatAzzRunner (Jun 5, 2007)

perttime said:


> Now get out and see if you can make that bike look like it has been used


Haaa, yeah, you busted me. 

In that pic I had only had the bike a week and hadnt had a chance to ride yet. I bought it, went on a house boat vacation and then came home and took that pic for someone else wanting to see it.

It has been out now and gotten a "little" dirty, trust me, when I get caught up on everything from vacation, it will get used. :thumbsup:


----------



## iscri (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a Snafu Street, I am not sure if they still make them but I don't care if you're fat or skinny this seat is comfy! One problem you might encounter is that it runs 9mm rails.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

sweet paint job on that trek!

just as an aside.....remember that performance bikes and rei both have a 'no excuses' return policy on their items. so i tend to purchase seats from them. it took a few before i found what i liked.

i ended up with wtb speed v (like...$25?) on my fs and a lookin i.t. (from rei...$40?) on my around town bike.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*speed V for me*

tried the rocket. okay but for long periods it gets a bit painful.

speed V is much comfier..

if all else fails- check out the Azonic Love seat!!

so dang comfy you tend to forget to get your behind off the seat during the technical stuff.


----------

